# Ekaterina Kozhevnikova



## OMD (Feb 6, 2021)

I just happened upon this Soviet/Russian composer by chance while scrolling down the K's on classical-music-online.net. That site had a large number of pieces for listening/download but very little in the way of info (date, performers) for most of them. The music blew me away. One of the only sites that came from a Google search was TalkClassical, since someone mentioned her in a thread about women composers, on page 3 as I recall. I used Google Translate to copy her bio and works list from the Russian Wikipedia site, which is some help, though the prose is not very enlightening. I translated an interview from a Russian site as well. She was born in August, 1954 and studied with Kabalevsky and Khrennikov. She sounds like she studied with Ustvolskaya and Messiaen. She is still very active. I would appreciate any information on this composer (e.g. recordings, performances, etc.) Maybe it will help future seekers into her sound world. 

I like this site, by the way, though there seems to be an inordinate amount of discussion re. 4'33"...


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

I ran across her on YouTube last night and here her name pops up again. A pretty thin oeuvre, kind of like a contemporary of hers, Alla Pavlova. Also, like Pavlova, mostly symphonies and other large orchestral works.






Here's a work for string orchestra: 




I read a bio of her that says she studied with arch-conservatives Kabalevsky and Khrennikov, but from what I've heard she has gone in a different direction.


----------

